# Crazy Double



## brent weyer (Mar 31, 2003)

I had a once in a lifetime experience hunting ducks in one of my local management areas in north central minnesota. A friend and I were hunting from my duck boat set up up in one of the potholes and we started to decoy a lone drake mallard. He got in range and sadly we cripled it but fired a few more times and slowed it enoughf to send the dog out to retreive it. But before the dog could get it and before we could load our guns a double was coming a drake and a hen mallard. I had one shell and my friend was out I waited fot the perfect oppurtunity and fired and hit both but that was only half of the story. I shot them just at the right moment that I had to move out of the way as one landed in the boat and I looked over and my friend caught the drake mallard as it was heading right towards him if only I had a camera to capture the moment. So the day seemed great exspecially wathcing my black lab that just turned a year in october retreive the cripple like he had done it a hundred times. I got to laughf a little two because my friend hunting with me at the time, who I had just introduced to waterfowling shot his first mallard earlier that fall and it happened to have a band on it, what a lucky SOB. But I'm one up on him now.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've never heard of anyone catching a downed bird. That's quite lucky!

I'm always nervous about dropping geese on myself or one of the other shooters. I've heard some pretty scary stories about what a 10 pound bird can do with all that momentum.


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

I've heard stories of stories of people who catch falling birds ending up with a few stitches from broken wing bones.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Or cracked ribs!!!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I have ripped a finger or two open while breaking wings. Could not imagine getting punctured while catching one. Good thing he did not get knocked out of the boat.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

This late season a canada came real close to taking out one of my buddies. Instead it just missed his blind and hit his flag pole. It put a pretty good bend in it. Good thing it wasn't his leg or arm!!


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I know a guy who broke his collar bone when a big honker drilled him. Also i had to hit the deck one time when i hen dive bombed us after we hit here. She was cruzing, if she would have hit me i can only imaging what would have happened.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Isn't it truely amazing how some of those big honkers can be shot and then slam into the ground hard and then jump up and try to run off like nothing happened?!!! I even had a woodie I shot slam into my canoe and try to run around inside of it! Always try to stay clear of falling birds! :beer:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Any of you see "Get down and cover up two"?Tim Grounds shoots a speck and pulls on another one.While he is shooting at other birds the first goose drops right into his blind hitting him in the crotch.The other guys come over to his blind because they here all of this moaning &groaning and then he procedes to throw up.Thats got to be a first,getting hit in the berries by a goose!In "guns in the sky"The camera man gets hit while shooting film.He had a huge shiner and the camera was completely destroyed.


----------



## brent weyer (Mar 31, 2003)

To tell more about the story it gets pretty cold over here so neoprene gloves are a must come to think of all the replies he was lucky that he had been wearing them and that we were on a pretty solid flaoting bog and I have a fourteen foot boat with a half way deep v which makes it pretty sturdy. Cant be to safe putting out decoys and picking them up it adds a nice luxury. I here way to many stories of guys falling out of their canoes and john boats. To add more about the honker stories I went hunting with my buddy and his uncle and my friend shot a honker and his uncle was concentrating on other birds and my friend had to holler to him to get out of the way the honker nearly hit him and the only way we found the bird was it's feet sticking out of the muck. LUCKY!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

That is some crazy stuff. pjb1816 (Big Papa Phil) had to jump out of his blind once as a goose was falling into it. He has faster reflexes then I.


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

I know a guy (guide) that was sittin around watchin his buds shoot ducks while he filmed it. All the sudden a bird drops out of the air like 30 yrds up and he dosent move, then WHAM! the bird hits the camera!! i think he had some stitches in his head along with a killer headache and a bruised ego. Also i heard on the news that a guy was jet ski'ing on a lake and a honker hit him in the head(he was traveling at about 35-40 mph),i guess it killed him on impact, that or knocked him unconcius and he drownd...he died tho...sucks eh


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

I got video that would make you cry of us getting hit by a honker way up there. Almost collapsed the blind :beer:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I had to dodge more than one falling snow on my last trip to Sask....


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Thats cause I heard Decoyer had his puss'in boots on.... Geese would fall 15 feet from the blind and he would be scream'in like a stuck pig...WEEEEEEWEEEEEEEWEEEEEEE.......j/k


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Hey GB3,

Let me here ya say BAAAAAA yeah sheep roper!!!! :withstupid:


----------

